# Jails question



## andrewm659 (Sep 9, 2015)

I am currently using FreeBSD 10.1 with ezjails setup.  I would like to create a FreeBSD 8/9 jail, how would I set this up?

Is this possible? I thought I've read that it is.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 9, 2015)

Yes, it's possible to run a lower version but all jails would need to be the same because there's only one base jail. The jail(8) command itself will happily run FreeBSD 8 and 9 jails on a 10 machine. So if you build your own there shouldn't be an issue.


----------

